# Windows cannot load the locally stored profile



## taution (Oct 8, 2004)

can anyone assist?
i am getting
Windows XP SP1 pro - error when logging on

"Windows cannot load the locally stored profile. Possible causes of this error include insufficient security rights or a corrupt local profile. If this problem persists, contact your network administrator."

the OS then boots to a temp user, with no perminant settings, the corrupt user is the Administrator account.

system restore is turned off

I would like to retrieve my Administrator account, rather than creating a new account, this is not a virus, malware, worm etc.

there have been no recient manual editions to the registry

thanks

jamie


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Create a new user. Give them admin rights. Once created, then Right Click my computer. Select properties. In there, a tab exists that lists the profiles. Copy the Administrator profile to the new user account. Shut down and reboot.


----------

